
The Light Phone 2 - oedmarap
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/3/1/17066494/light-phone-2-ultra-minimalist-cellphone-indiegogo-crowdfunding
======
ktpsns
I like the wider and wider usage of eink displays, I think it is an
underestimated technology which solves the major energy drain by most current
devices: The background lighting. Combined with low power processors we get
the mobile battery life we were used from the 90s.

------
k_sze
1\. Buy an iPhone; 2\. Tell a friend or your significant other to turn on the
restrictions features without telling you the passcode. :P

------
wodenokoto
That screen looks amazing!

